# Challenger MT295



## Lou Braun

Wow! Finally an area for those of us who have Cat Challengers and feel a bit guilty posting in areas dedicated to the more common tractors.

I purchased an MT-295 late last year and have used it enough to find it's strong and weak points. The MT-295 (and other tractors in this series) is mostly made by Iseki and is practically identical to the new Massys. These are all well built tractors meant for serious use. The price reflects this.

This MT-295 is a 44 HP diesel tractor standard with 4WD and available with Hydrostatic drive or a Power Shuttle gear drive. I got the 16 speed Power Shuttle drive version. Mine came standard with a FEL. 

This particular tractor has been problem-free even though it has been worked hard. Basically it works like you expect a tractor to work.

Strong points:
-Well built. Heavy duty construction throughout.
-Very strong engine and drive train. I've done a lot of work with a rear blade widening and leveling a dirt road and the tractor has demonstrated it's ability.
-Well designed and laid out. Controls are where you expect them to be and work like you want them to. The FEL came with a float feature built in (very handy).
-The 3-point hitch is set up with enough adjustments to allow easy installation and removal of rear implements. Position control and draft control are standard. 

Weak points:
-Parts availble only through the Cat dealer. I'll bet that a Massey dealer would also have what was needed if they had a cross reference. So far, the only parts I've needed have been fuel, oil and hydraulic filters.
-The FEL is *very* powerful. It will lift the rear wheels off the ground in an instant. When moving some boulders, or when doing heavy FEL work, I needed to keep the heavy rear blade installed. It might be time to look at a rear weight rack and weights!

In short, a decent tractor. A worthy alternative to the green types.

Lou Braun



<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=31143">


----------



## jodyand

*Welcome*

Welcome Lou glad to have you aboard:friends: If you have any other friends with tractors steer them this way. Thats a nice tractor you have there thanks for sharing it with us. 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak

Alright Lou! :thumbsup: One of the first tractor owners to post to this section! Indeed, welcome! :friends: Great tractor review as well!


----------



## Argee

*W E L C O M E - L O U*  

Nice looking tractor! Look forward to hearing some of your adventures....:hello:


----------



## Ingersoll444

Welcome Lou. 

Any idea on what Massey it is the same as? 

I have a sweet spot for the MF 1400 seires, and that looks alot like one.


----------



## Lou Braun

It looks as if the Massey 1445-4 is practically identical to the Challenger MT-295. There is a slight difference in the type of 3-point links between the two, but very little else.

I went with the Challenger because there are 3 large Cat dealers within reasonable driving distances. Each of these places has major repair and service capabilities since they usually work on big stuff. The only Massey dealers close by are basically just sales outlets. The Cat folk have been a pleasure to work with even if you are making a small purchase or just have some questions to ask.

Lou Braun


----------



## ducati996

Just wondering what the payload capacity is with the FEL and 3 Pt ? It looks real nice, never saw one...

Duc


----------



## Ernie

*W E L C O M E - L O U*

Nice Challenger, Lou.


----------



## Lou Braun

The FEL payload for the MT-295 (and Massey 1445-4 for that matter) is listed at 1600# at maximum loader height. The loader will easily lift more weight than the tractor will handle. The practical limit is more dependent on the weight of the implement attached to the 3-point hitch. 
I have had some interesting learning experiences when moving (or trying to move) large Connecticut boulders by loading them into the bucket.... 

Weigh limit for the 3-point is listed at 3086#. The heaviest implements I use run only about 550# so I have not had the chance to put much of a load on it.

Lou Braun


----------



## cetane

FYI If you go to AGCO Parts Books then you can see the same parts book as the dealer. You then give the part number to any Massey, white, AGCO, Challenger dealer and thats there part number so you can use any dealer you want. :tractorsm


----------



## ljeune

That's a nice looking machine.


----------



## TEWhites

Hi,
I just bought a MT295B and cannot find where I can check the hydraulic fluid level. Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## iceman246

my clutch seems to be slipping. i have adjusted the peddle by lengthening the turn buckle. is there another adjustment or is the clutch toast?


----------



## iceman246

i have a Challenger 295. the clutch seems to be slipping. i have lengthened the turn buckle at the clutch peddle. is there another adjustment or is the clutch toast?


----------



## Longbow

Hello all,
Would love to have comments about brake problem with my MT295B. Brakes will stop the tractor and will hold in position when parked with lock lever on. However, they will not lock the tires for turn assistance when cutting grass or end-of-row when plowing. The only adjustment seems to be near the brake peddles. Do I have an internal problem? Replacing parts is a big ticket item. Sure would be nice to know if there's something else to check before taking to dealer.
It was suggested that using the wrong fluid type can affect both the operation of the "wet" brakes and also affect the operation of the clutch. Has anyone had experience with this issue?


----------



## BillH

TEWhites - I had the same problem - found the answer in the manual on page 63 Fig. 129. The picture is not exactly like the tractor but close. The oil level window they mention is on the bottom half of the left rear axle and the filler plug is more at an angle instead of flat on top the way they show it. What they don't tell you is how to read the window - should it be half full?? Because if it is completely full of clean oil you can't tell if it's completely empty or completely full!!


----------



## Longbow

Longbow said:


> Hello all,
> Would love to have comments about brake problem with my MT295B. Brakes will stop the tractor and will hold in position when parked with lock lever on. However, they will not lock the tires for turn assistance when cutting grass or end-of-row when plowing. The only adjustment seems to be near the brake peddles. Do I have an internal problem? Replacing parts is a big ticket item. Sure would be nice to know if there's something else to check before taking to dealer.
> It was suggested that using the wrong fluid type can affect both the operation of the "wet" brakes and also affect the operation of the clutch. Has anyone had experience with this issue?





Longbow said:


> Hello all,
> Would love to have comments about brake problem with my MT295B. Brakes will stop the tractor and will hold in position when parked with lock lever on. However, they will not lock the tires for turn assistance when cutting grass or end-of-row when plowing. The only adjustment seems to be near the brake peddles. Do I have an internal problem? Replacing parts is a big ticket item. Sure would be nice to know if there's something else to check before taking to dealer.


 Still have the issue posted above. It's likely that I'm not using the forum correctly; I'm low-tech using computers. I still have the issue posted above and additionally the clutch is slipping. A mechanic commented that the wrong type fluid for use in this tractor can cause both "wet" brake issues as well as clutch issues. Sure would appreciate comments...


----------



## pogobill

The incorrect oil will will most certainly affect the wet brake system of the tractor. Have you found this issue you are having since a service and oil change on your tractor?


----------



## marksman77

I am having the clutch slip issue. I was told by my dealer to use Napa fluid. I have had slip issue only in high range since I purchased tractor used.


----------



## DJC

Have a 2002 MT295 with less than 300 hours. Engine runs great, but tractor comes to a stop going up hill. Engine continues to run, but tractor stops moving. Tried all lower gears with no improvement. Runs fine on flat ground. Any advice on fixing the issue?


----------



## tjt3944

What are the chances/ease of doing an engine rebuild for a 2004 MT295?
Would it be more cost effective to swap out the engine? Would that be possible at a reasonable cost?
Or should I call this thing DOA with it's 3000 hours and a blown engine?


----------



## Petethefisherman

tjt3944 said:


> What are the chances/ease of doing an engine rebuild for a 2004 MT295?
> Would it be more cost effective to swap out the engine? Would that be possible at a reasonable cost?
> Or should I call this thing DOA with it's 3000 hours and a blown engine?


If you want to sell your mt295 As Is I may be interested. I just joined the forum so I hope this is how I contact you


----------

